# When the weather changes in the fall, what foods do you crave?



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

For me it's soups, roast beast, baked pork chops with apples and sage dressing. And then there are desserts that taste better when the weather gets cooler...hot fudge pudding cake and apple crisp are my two favorites. On top they absolutely must have a scoop of vanilla bean ice cream getting all melty.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 5, 2014)

All sounds good Georgia.  I'd add a bowl of chile con carne.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

DD is making chili for Sunday night supper. There's something about chili that I just can't stand. Maybe it's the texture? I like the smell...it smells fall-like!...but I loathe eating the stuff. What I do like, though, is the liquid spooned over cornbread in a bowl. It's delicious.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2014)

Home made soups....thick chunky vegetable, bacon , lentil broth...or stilton and broccoli 

Cottage pie...
Big pot of Mac & Cheese..

Roast potatoes with tasty beef gravy poured over.

Hot  baked potatoes with loads of different fillings..


----------



## Raven (Oct 5, 2014)

We are having baked potatoes more often, butternut squash grown in our small garden, homemade cucumber
pickles and pickled beets.  Chicken vegetable soup, tomato vegetable soup with chunks of ham, potato
scallop with ham and carrots.
Desserts are few but apple crisp is a favourite.  Makes me think I should go make one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2014)

You should definitely go make the apple crisp, Raven. What time should we be there?

I also like steak soup and homemade bread. I don't have a bread machine...I just like making bread. Homemade onion bread with the steak soup is really good.

I think baked potatoes are a great meal. There are so many things to dress them up with, and served with a salad? Yum. Unfortunately, the picky g'kids don't. It's rare that we have a meal that hasn't been pre-approved by the little darlings. Yanno? At 14 and 16, it seems to me it's way past time for them to outgrown being picky eaters.

Well, I must press on...DD was just over here begging for hot fudge pudding cake for dessert tonight. Coming up!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

chicken pot pie, soups & stews and especially roast turkey w/ stuffing & gravy. Can hardly wait for Thanksgiving! A rare dessert- hot brownies w/ a dab of venilla ice cream and nuts.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2014)

I suppose we all like hot foods and comfort food when the weather turns cold, but the only thing I really crave at the moment is pea and ham soup.Baxters make a great one!


----------



## Falcon (Oct 11, 2014)

Oh yeah.  And Anderson's  split pea soup. YUM


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 11, 2014)

Comfort foods for me, like lasagna, soups, gumbo, beans, ham, roasts, etc. For desserts I like hot pie with cold ice cream.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 11, 2014)

A bowl of pinto beans cooked with onion and green chilies...a piece of cornbread in the bottom of the bowl with the pintos and pot liquor ladled over the cornbread.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Nov 7, 2022)

Now that it's fall time, I am wanting more soups regularly, Split Pea and Clam Chowders
are my go-to favorites.  They just taste better to me when the weather gets cooler~


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2022)

Yummy homemade soups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm in a real dilemma now. 
I don't know if I'll have time to get around all you lovely people's houses to gorge on all your gorgeous food.


----------



## helenbacque (Nov 7, 2022)

Good hardy beef stew, seafood bisque


----------



## Bella (Nov 7, 2022)

Soups, stews, pot roast, braised meats, casseroles, pies...


----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2022)

Crumpets and hot chocolate with marshmallows


----------



## Pepper (Nov 7, 2022)

These are only made in the late fall & winter, I think in New Jersey, and basically only sold in Tri State area (NY, NJ, CT).  I didn't see them last year, maybe pandemic related.  I hardly buy any, if they are available this year I'll get at least two boxes, not at the same time!  I'm not to be trusted.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 7, 2022)

Ice cream.  The cold reminds me of ice cream.  I crave ice cream in the fall.  In fact, I crave ice cream all the time.  Got to go, got to go have some slow churned vanilla ice cream.  Yummy, yummy in my tummy


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 7, 2022)

I'm not a soup person.

In winter I crave creamy goodness. Could be cream in hot drinks, or big tubs of ice cream, etc.

Also, sugar in its many forms.


----------

